# In Need of HELP! ASAP



## ducks4u (Oct 19, 2011)

This is my first kidding season and am in need of some Knowledge, any and all will be greatly appreciated.
I have a nanny that is due anytime now (don't know exact date) that has been acting sick for about 3 days
Day 1- she was just standing by herself and her tail looked wet.
Day 2- I put her in the barn and watched her, she had some discharge coming out (clear). she didn't eat or drink.
Today- about lunch time i noticed there looked to be a redish brown color to it
Now-Discharge is not noticeable.


Her sides are sunk in alot,still has not ate or drank anything, she has about a handfull of a bag, also her eyelids are pale (i wormed her with cydectin sheep and goat drench)
I really cant tell about her ligaments in her tail area.
Any help, suggestions,
thanks, :scratch:


I have tried to reply but it want come thru or it is just slow


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have you taken her temp in case?

If she is due anytime... it may just be... that she is in pre labor....preparing for actual delivery... which they will not eat or drink during this time... some can do this for many hours....

Is she acting under duress at all? If you think she is having problems...can you go wash up.... put on a rubber glove and stick one finger in there to feel.. if she is open(dilated) and in actual labor.... Is she trying to push?

The pale gums.....She may have worms and or cocci...get a fecal done to verify and treat her... also... she needs iron to rebuild her blood... :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

take her temp.
Have you seen her pushing or laying down and getting up a lot?


----------



## ducks4u (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry i am not really sure about this forum thing my reply are not going thru.

I havent checked her temp.

She is acting like she is not in this world, last night she was up and down, but today she has been standing with her head down. moving her back legs in and out from under her. 
I am not sure about her pushing, i was thinking she may be having contractions. how long could she be in pre labor if that is what it is?
I am going to check her temp now,
Also if i go in and check to see if she is dialated how do i tell,
thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok stop editing your topic I posted a reply and it didnt go through because you did that! Just wait for use to approve your replies dont edit the topic!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

going to try this again.

You can tell if she is dilated or not by checking her with a few fingers and if you hit a "wall" she isn't dilated. 

Ok sounds like she is going to be needing a vet -- if she has been in labor that long and her tail was wet sounds like her water broke and now she will be having a dry birth which is NOT fun to try to do on your own. 

Kid or kids could be dead by now (if stuck) so she will need assistance to get them out.


This is all worse case scenario but I would have someone more experienced checked her out for sure!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Are you sure she hasn't kidded already? Have you looked all around her pen for any signs of kidding?
Are you positive on a possible due date or are you just assuming? 

I personally would take her to the vet...sounds like she is going downhill and if you don't know what exactly to look for or how to treat her then i'd just take her to a vet. 
Can you get some pictures of her?


----------



## ducks4u (Oct 19, 2011)

i am plus or minus a week going by when she came in heat.
i have looked evey for signs that she may have kidded-found nothing.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

She does sound like she needs a vet or real experienced goat raiser if she is out of it and uncomfortable like that. She may have passed initial labor stages and not be able to get the kid out on her own. SHe might not have a temp if it has only been 2 days. She might not be dilated anymore if she has passed active labor stages. I would get her help.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I too agree to go to the vet. Stacey is right dry births arent fun and the fact that reddish/brown discharge has come out of of her vulva is a very bad sign.


----------



## ducks4u (Oct 19, 2011)

I checked her, and she seems to be dialated i went back as far as my finger would let me and i could rotate my finger around in a circle, think i felt a sack or something.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She needs help...get a vet or knowledgeable goat breeder to help.... it is an emergency....  :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

where are you? do you know any goat breeders or animal farmers or can you get a hold of a vet?


----------



## ducks4u (Oct 19, 2011)

The vet that is around here didn't answer phone and hasn't called back. I am all alone on this one,


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you want to try to go in yourself?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

We can try and walk you thru it if you wan tot see what you can do. 
Have you sean any more signs or signals of anything?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't know much about this, so all I can say is good luck and I hope she comes through just fine. :hug: I'm so sorry you're having this issue...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Just talked with him. He is going to try and go in.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb:


RunAround said:


> Just talked with him. He is going to try and go in.


Glad he is in touch with some good help!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I was getting worried.... thanks for letting us know.....Prayers.. that all goes well... :hug: ray:


----------



## ducks4u (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks, for all advice 
We went in and got the babies out  
The first one was tiny had no hair and no eyes
The second one was a beast but i guess i waited to long  
That was for sure not easy.
Thanks again.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry for your loss,  But at least you got them out! Leaving them in would have killed her. It sounds to me like she had a mummified kid for the first one. The second had hair though?

Do you have any antibiotics to give her? She should be put on them after you go in and if there are dead kids. 

:hug: Congrats on getting them out though!


----------



## ducks4u (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes the second one had hair on his head.
I have to get some tommorow, will she last that long?
the first one was about 8" long and had black mold looking spots on it
the second one was alot bigger
Anyone know what might have happened?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: Sorry for the loss of the kids. 

Very glad that you were able to save her and get them out!! I had to remove a dead kid from one of my does less than a month ago. I would put her on a course of antibiotics for at least a week. A goat dose not label dose. Also if you have B complex give her shots of that to keep her rumen functioning with all the meds. 

Watch for her to expel the afterbirth hopefully it comes out tomorrow. Do not remove it. Let it come out on its own.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are so welcome...  :hug:

I am so sorry for your losses.....did you make sure... that was all the babies that where inside of her?

Watch for the afterbirth to come out.... and drop on the ground....

Try to get her to drink some warm Molasses water... and water access...

Make sure... you get her some good Hay... available .. at all times

if you have injectable vit B complex... I'd give her a shot of that for appetite....

Also... if you can get Probiotic paste... I'd give her some...

Watch her udder... she may need to be milked...if she gets to tight....

I would say... put a Afterbirth Bolus down in her.... but ..you probably don't have it... So she may need antibiotics ...because of the dead kids...

Baby her...lots of love...

I am proud of you.. to be brave enough to go in and save her....way to go... :thumb:

Let her get rest....as she has been through so much... with time... we will see if she is going to be alright.... 

Again... I am so sorry...  :hug:

With stress...may come worms and cocci...after a weeks time.... get a fecal sample and have it tested....



> Anyone know what might have happened?


 It was too long before the kids were pulled....the bigger one sounded normal and the smaller one died maybe months prior.... things happen sometimes beyond our control...and we have to sometimes learn from ...trial and error....unfortunately :hug:


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loses. You were very brave to do what you had to, and by doing so, you were able to save your girl. :hug: I can't add anything in regards to medical advice that hasn't already been said, but what toth said ~ about giving her lots of love...she will need extra TLC. 
As far as what could have caused this? :shrug: I believe that's a possibility with any living creature, that a pregnancy could go awry - even though we try to do everything right, it's just not within our control sometimes. :hug:


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my. I started crying for you and your doe. So sad! Please let us know how she fairs. Are you doing OK?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. :hug: Know exactly what you are going through. :C


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is your Doe today? :hug: ray:


----------



## ducks4u (Oct 19, 2011)

The doe also died this afternoon  
Thanks for all the help on this one.
I have got another doe that this am you couldnt see her bag, and i went and checked them again and her bag has dropped into a true bag now.(within hours) and she is soft talking and is swollen. I have now put her in the barn with her buddy and watching her. also I want to say that when she pee'd there was something white that came out but i don't see it anymore, but she has some goo on her. I can still fill her ligaments
As you all can tell i am getting nervous now for all my does.
Thanks again for all your help and support.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost your doe and babies.  You did everything you could for them though. At least if you notice a labor taking to long and those signs of stress from the doe you now know what to do. 

I am praying ray: your next doe in labor gives you a set of healthy twins without a stressful delivery!!!!!!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

(((((HUGS)))))


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: Sorry you lost the doe. 

If this other does bag filled today she should kid within 24 hours in my experience.


----------



## ducks4u (Oct 19, 2011)

Her bag looks to be full and is tight to the touch.
She has white mucus looking stuff hanging out about 1 1/2"-2".
She isn't acting stressed, just talking alot.
how long should i expect her to start active labor?
thanks


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

You should see her start to have contractions and begin labor sometime soon. There is no real exact time. Wish I could give more insight. Just check on her often and once she starts pushing or having hard contractions she should kid within a hour or so. Has she started to paw out a nest like area?


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

So sorry that you lost the kids and the doe. :tears: 

Hoping and praying for a successful kidding! ray:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Soooo sorry about your other girl....

Praying for a safe, and easy delivery for this one! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no....  I am so sorry...  

Praying your other Doe kids with no issues..... if you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask..... :hug:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

So sorry you lost the doe too. :hug:

Praying that this doe kids with no problems and gives you beautiful babies!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Good luck with this girl! What a tough thing to go through and then have more right behind her. I am so sorry you lost your doe. I missed this thread, and now waiting with baited breath for the news of the next one.

Jan


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I know its so very hard, I have been threw this too. Lots of Hugs,
And Best of Luck on your next kidding Doe.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost the doe and kids.  Wishing you the best of luck with this next one.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

In active labor you will notice her arch her back and usually they suddenly go quiet for a minute or two and look off into space. If you need any help feel free to call me again. Will keep my fingers crossed!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for your first experience. My first kidding was to somewhat of a tragedy. I was able to keep a baby buckling from the kidding but we lost 2 other babies and our doe. It was hard, I know how it feels. 

You did everything you could though, and to go in, on your own, and pull those kids--wow, my hats off to you. I could not have done that especially during my first experience. These types of experiences are so hard, but we do learn so much from them. I learned alot and funny as it is even gained alot of confidence from what we experienced. 

I am praying that your second kidding goes perfectly and that you have a healthy doe and healthy kids. Please keep us posted-we want to know you are ok :grouphug:


----------



## ducks4u (Oct 19, 2011)

She is still in barn acting the same, she still has the white mucus coming out and has about 3" of goo hanging down. i think i still fill ligaments and she is not acting like she is in labor.
she hasn't drank much since i have had her in barn. she is getting really skidish.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

if you have calcium drench give her that.


----------



## ducks4u (Oct 19, 2011)

I have attached a picture of what is happening now.
It is getting alot thicker i know this is normal from what i have been reading, but i am tired of waiting, any guesses on how long she will start active labor.


----------



## ducks4u (Oct 19, 2011)

she had a big glob of the white stuff come out, now she has a amber color 
string about 3" hanging out.
How long you think i have?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

The long string of amber goo sounds normal and means the babies are close! keep us posted!! I am praying things go perfectly! ray: :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any Babies? :hug: ray:


----------



## ducks4u (Oct 19, 2011)

no babies yet. 
Their is not much happening now, except she is changing shape
Should i let her back out in the pasture to graze?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's 2:30 here now...there should be kids by now....and if you did decide to let her out to pasture , be sure to watch her cause she likely will want to go off by herself to deliver. Hope all is well


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Praying that all goes well! You've been through enough with what just happened to your last doe & kids. When you said she's changing shape, I'm thinking that the kid(s) are moving into position? 
I'm sitting on the edge of my seat here...can't wait to hear that there's nice healthy :kidred: :kidred: and doe! ray: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How is everything???? I'm hoping that she delivered safe and uneventful and that you are tending to bouncing babies :hug:


----------



## ducks4u (Oct 19, 2011)

she still hasn't kidded, checked her a min. ago. she is really puffy and has white mucus chuncks stuck to her tail. Ligaments are still there and tight.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Have you seen have her contractions?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh gosh--still no babies. I am getting worried, anybody know how things are? Anyone been in touch w/our poster?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I thought there would be babies as well...  

I would recommend going in a checking to see if she is dilated...if so...go in and see what is happening.... and get those kids out.. :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I hope all is well.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Hmmm


----------



## ducks4u (Oct 19, 2011)

Well I have put her back out in the pasture to graze, she is acting fine so I don't know what is going on.The white mucus has stopped.she is still swollen.
I did not check to see if see was dialated.I didn't want to stress her. Maybe she will kid soon.
Another Question? I feel sure i can feel her ligaments and another young nanny,but the older nannys i have i can't feel anything and it is all loose back there. Anybody have any ideas why?
Thanks


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

are the older does due to kid too? their ligaments can soften in the last few weeks before kidding. can you post a pic of the other doe you put back out to pasture? a pic of her backside including her pooch and udder would help us see how far along she may be. they can lose their mucous plug a few weeks before delivery.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Her actions are definately odd.....has there been ANY change since yesterday?


----------



## ducks4u (Oct 19, 2011)

She has started back with the white mucus,anybody have any ideas?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would watch closely for any signs of nesting or contractions.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

How's she coming?!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

How is your doe? hope she is well and you are enjoying new kids!


----------

